# Remington 770 youth rifle



## Huntingdawg (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone used one?   Dick's is having a sale for $279 on these guns with a scope and wanted some opinions.  thanks


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 19, 2011)

I have one in .243 and I love it. It is an accurate rifle right out of the box. The bolt is a little stiff at first but eases up after use and a good cleaning and lubrication. People will tell you it is a throw away gun, cheap version of a 700, but I suggest you form your own opinion. $279 is a good deal because I bought mine two years ago at Bass pro for $389.00 I think, may have been $379.


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought one for my son Christmas before last and he loves it and I love it.  It shoots well and for the money, you can't beat it.  Bought ours at Academy.


----------



## deadend (Oct 19, 2011)

A search will yield results.  You'd be better served to look elsewhere for a rifle than the 770.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 28, 2011)

For the price, it is what it is.

If you plan on using it longterm, I'd suggest spending the extra $$ on a 700.  The 770 is far from a 700.

edit to add:  Do a search on the 770 in the firearms section.  Again...for basic hunting, it can work.  For anything more, it is an anchor.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 29, 2011)

agree with rj... it would work as a entry level gun... but, if you have a few extra bucks.... go 700... they have the varmint cals on sale this time of year and they usually include 308 and 243.

good luck!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 29, 2011)

I passed on the 770 due to all the negative reviews I found threw a Google search. I bought my daughter a Marlin model xs7 youth in .243 instead for $339 without a scope and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 8, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> I passed on the 770 due to all the negative reviews I found threw a Google search. I bought my daughter a Marlin model xs7 youth in .243 instead for $339 without a scope and have been very pleased with it.



Good for you....and her!

The Marlin is a much better rifle than the 770 IMHO.

As are the Stevens 200, Weatherby Vangards and Howa 1500s.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 12, 2012)

I had one in .270 & almost immediately was underwhealmed.  I agree, the Marlin XS or XL, for the money are exceptional.  I ordered one in 7mm-08 without a scope for $300.
Had a guy who deals in guns tell me that since Marlin is now owned by Remington, look for the Marlin line of rifles to turn to crap "like the 770", but so far, I've heard nothing but good about the XS/XL 7.


----------



## tcward (Apr 22, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I passed on the 770 due to all the negative reviews I found threw a Google search. I bought my daughter a Marlin model xs7 youth in .243 instead for $339 without a scope and have been very pleased with it.



Good move!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 25, 2012)

WestGaJohn said:


> I had one in .270 & almost immediately was underwhealmed.  I agree, the Marlin XS or XL, for the money are exceptional.  I ordered one in 7mm-08 without a scope for $300.
> Had a guy who deals in guns tell me that since Marlin is now owned by Remington, look for the Marlin line of rifles to turn to crap "like the 770", but so far, I've heard nothing but good about the XS/XL 7.



So you're saying that Remington makes bad rifles, that are cheap quality?

 Seriously?


----------



## tcward (Jun 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So you're saying that Remington makes bad rifles, that are cheap quality?
> 
> Seriously?



Yeah, that model 710 is junk just like the model 7400.


----------

